# Egret advice



## chauncey (Aug 11, 2013)

I take a lot of Egret images waiting for them to fly...I want the BIF series to photo-merge. Anyway, I'm sitting there waiting and clicking...getting this





He then has a moment of indiscretion, he takes a dump and I start to laugh, losing him in the viewfinder and my series shot is gone.
Moral of story...if they take a dump, they are gonna take off.


----------



## Menace (Aug 14, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Moral of story...if they take a dump, they are gonna take off.



Well it sounds logical in hind sight - dump before you fly means less load to carry for your journey - efficient!

Nice image btw.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2013)

chauncey said:


> I take a lot of Egret images waiting for them to fly...I want the BIF series to photo-merge. Anyway, I'm sitting there waiting and clicking...getting this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a well known indication of a bird getting ready to fly. You will be prepared next time.


----------

